# How Do You Know If Your Tofu Is Bad?



## rockinmama (Jan 7, 2005)

My tofu has expired by about a month and a half.
HOWEVER, it spent most of it's time in the freezer.
The water wasn't cloudy- it wasn't slimey- it does have a slight smell but i cant tell if it is a fermented-soy- in-a-good-way smell or a bad way smell.
Do we eat it anyway or just have brown rice (or maybe a pizza) for dinner?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm probably too late with a reply but all I can say when tofu is rank it smells like it. I can't describe the smell but it's bad. A slight sour smell is fine. But my word on food is when in doubt throw it out.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

You've eaten dinner by now, but . . .

If it's been in the freezer it can be over the date and be fine. (Sometimes even if not in the freezer.) The first sign is puffiness of the pkg. If it has that, don't even open it before you throw it out! But yours doesn't or it would have a horrific smell when you opened it, which it didn't.

Next, open the pkg. and rinse the tofu 2 or 3 times in cold water, squeezing out the water in between times. This is important, sometimes the water smells bad but when you rinse it away, the tofu is fine. After rinsing, smell. Sometimes there is a faint sort of beany smell, not bad. If I smell that, I use it but make sure to cook it well. have never had any adverse effect from that. If it's bad, it smells awful, like sour milk or some other kind of rotten smell. Or, you will see discoloration, sometimes a pink or red color. That's bad.

If you're not totally confident, take a little taste. If it's bad, you will definitely know.

Happy tofu eating!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I really hate when tofu goes bad :LOL It says to use it within 5 days of opening (I use it in smoothies) but sometimes I don't want to eat it 5 days in a row.


----------

